# Winter's reading diary 2014



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys. In here again after I lost my username and didn't know how to log in. I love when people have these threads, so I would like to have one too. 

I haven't really a goal, not having kept track before. But I have a bad arm and can do almost nothing else than reading the next few months, might be funny to keep track and maybe some of you get some reading ideas too 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

First read book in the year 2014 was 

Cutting For Stone - Abraham Verghese 

A really good book. 4-4,5 stars I would say.
It was interesting to see the human body from a doctor's perspective, something I have never done before. I can recommend the book to anyone searching for a good novel. It was a bit heavy at times, but not to much. Just took me a while to read it. 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cutting for Stone

There ya go hun. if you use the link-maker ( http://www.kboards.com/link/ ) then it makes the links for you and all you have to do is cut/paste.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also . . . please adjust your Tapatalk signature so that it doesn't put the link in every time?


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ty guys, I will try with the next book. Ddn't quite understand the thing with the signature to be honest. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's happening via Tapatalk automatically.  Their way of getting you to advertise for them. 

Open the app and find the settings . . .there's a place where you can change what the signature says. Mine just says "sent from my Kindle FIRE HDX" or something, but you could take it out all together.  Or put in something else if you want.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah you mean that sent from ...?

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Second book read this year. Couldn't find a link to picture, sorry.

The Book of *******/ Someone Knows My Name - Lawrence HIll



This story was strong and great. It shows slavery in a way I have never seen in a movie or read before. And it balances it with great storytelling, never heavy. Recommended!

4,5 stars


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Posting so I can follow this thread!  

Looks like you read some interesting fiction that isn't really easy to peg in a genre.  These both look like books my mother would enjoy.  She likes books with quite a bit of realism and ones with a historical perspective.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Then I would be interested to hear of some of your mothers favorites! :-D I read many different genres, but this is some of what I like.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll ask her for some titles.  Off the top of my head I know she loved Clan of the Cavebears and stayed with that as new volumes came out.  Some others will come to me, I'm sure.  Our reading tastes only sometimes cross over.  She does not share my love of urban fantasy, for example.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jean Auel's Clan of the Cavebear series is Kindled. I bought them as soon as they came out.. which was a mistake, as they had been scanned and then not checked for errors... they have since been taken down, re-edited, and reuploaded to Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter,

congrats on starting a reading thread!

If you want to post images (that are also clickable links), the easiest way is to use our linkmaker:
http://www.kboards.com/link

You can go to it and bookmark it, so you'll be able to find it in the future, or you can always find it under the "readers" menu in the top menu bar on every forum page.

If you're looking for a Kindle book, just put the search in (book title or author name) in the search box, and then pick the correct book from the list below and click on "Make link." then, on the right, select all the code in the first image link box, following the text link box.

If you read a book not available on Kindle, you can swith the menu on the page to search for "books" instead of "Kindle" and then do the search.

Let me know if you have any trouble.

Betsy


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Betsy, that was it, it isn't available for kindle yet, I got it in paperback for my birthday 

I loved Earth's Children too!! It's some of my favorite books.. I have read the first many times. Just finished it in audible


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished the first book in the norwegian classic

Kristin Lavransdatter (The Bridal Wreath) - Sigrid Undset



I am from Norway and This have long been on my reading list. I will though take a brake and read other things before I continue.

The book is nice. It's not written today and you can tell, but it is a classic and should be read. I haven't fallen in love with it, but I am glad I have read the first book now.

It's a 3,5 I think for me.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I will also say that for people wanting to read Norwegian classics I can truly recommend Camilla Collets novel. Just search up her name. A fantastic novel!


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished



I found this book some time ago, but I only god to it now. I loved the idea. 
The book itself was pretty good. It is a sweet story all in all and I can recommend it to anyone just wanting a nice winter story. Then it's a good book to read while drinking hot chocolate

Between 3,5 and 4 stars.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been curious about The Snow Child. I haven't bough it yet, but it's still on my reading radar


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am happy I red it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the cover of The Snow Child.  Sounds like a good book when in the mood for some light reading.

Betsy


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

It is


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Number five read this year



After loving The Island I must say I was slightly disappointed with this one. The characters didn't feel as real and the plot was more history than plot in the beginning. But it got better in the second half, so for that I give it 3 stars. Many will still love this, it just didn't really connect with me.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished this today:



A sweet love story, but the storytelling in itself didn't move me to much.

Therefore a 3 stars for me. Not much else to say about it.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter, you're reading some interesting books! Awesome!


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Next I have read the nice Novella:



It's a great thing to read when waiting on Outcaste  For new readers start with Elfhunter, the first book in the incredible trilogy by our own Archer

4 stars.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished :



This last book was unfortunately a disappointment. The great drive for me with tje series was the games in itself. It's like Stephen King's The Long Walk, to see what human mankind is capable to do, to what extreme entertainment can be driven to and ways to control people.

But this last book wasn't about that at all. It could be understandable considering it's the book where the great battle should take place and loose ends ties up. 
It just didn't click though. It was at times confusing, and I kept waiting for the big thing.

The ending brought it up from 2 to 2,5 stars.

Next..


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished Da Vinci Code today 



I had a fun ride with this bestseller. I waited for a long time to read it because it was so hyped. Dan Brown doesn't grab me as hard as maybe other authors do, but I still liked this.

4,5 stars


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Book ten!



This book... Where do I even begin? 
It's the book of the past of Eric, the Phantom of the Opera. But it is so much more than the movie and all. It's a beautiful told story, poetic in its telling, heartwarming and heartwretching. It's a book very much worth reading.

And.. It's my first full 5 stars this year!! Finally!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Winter9_86 said:


> Finished Da Vinci Code today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to read this one....I have a copy, picked up for free during a promotion, but somehow can never move myself to read it! so many books, so little time....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I need to read this one....I have a copy, picked up for free during a promotion, but somehow can never move myself to read it! so many books, so little time....


It's fun. Not great literature. FICTION despite commentary to the contrary. But a fun story I thought.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's fun. Not great literature. FICTION despite commentary to the contrary. But a fun story I thought.


Agreed. It's not a bad story. I thought the Adept series (Deborah Turner Harris is the author I think...I have those three names right.) did a better job with the whole idea, but Da Vinci Code is a very accessible contemporary setting of a sort of Indiana Jones. The Adept series was written long before Da Vinci code, and has better intrigue. It's also much more obviously urban fantasy, whereas Da Vinci plays much harder at "realism."


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Agreed. It's not a bad story. I thought the Adept series (Kathleen Turner Harris is the author I think...I have those three names right.) did a better job with the whole idea, but Da Vinci Code is a very accessible contemporary setting of a sort of Indiana Jones. The Adept series was written long before Da Vinci code, and has better intrigue. It's also much more obviously urban fantasy, whereas Da Vinci plays much harder at "realism."


Maria, do you mean this book by Deborah Harris Turner? 

I think it must be, and I hope so, because I just sent it to hubby's Kindle as he enjoys all kinds of Masonic/Templar fiction.

Sorry, Winter, didn't mean to hijack your thread! Count me as another who enjoys Dan Brown's fiction. We had the good fortune to spend a day at Roslyn Chapel in 2005 during the DaVinci Code craze, and that was lots of fun after having already read it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I had SOME of the names right!!!  Yes, I meant that one.  There's 5 or so books in the series.  Sorry about the name.  I'll go fix...


----------



## Basement Cat (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm currently indulging myself with the No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series. Pure pleasure, I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished this one. Seems like I am on a fantasy streak again



A good start, it looks good for the series. Lighthearted and not too deep, but a good book to read between the books in Game of Thrones

I will go with 4 stars, but maybe change it down half a star later.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter, I enjoyed your writ-up on Mocking Jay. I wasn't crazy over the ending of the first book, so I haven't rushed to read the rest of it. Sounds like the end would be a disappointment for me to


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Unfortunately,  I looked forward to it, but it was just not the same for me.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally finished this monster^^



Ken Follett doesn't write bad books, and this one is no exception. It was maybe a bit too heavy on the war side, battles and stuff, for me, but it's just a preference.

For me this one is probably a good 4 stars, but people rate it five for a good reason. Jump on if you love history wrapped in a good novel!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Winter9_86 said:


> Finally finished this monster^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this one, Winter. I haven't read a Ken Follett story in quite some time, and this one really looks intriguing.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished



Well.. Is it a good book? Yes. Is it all it was hoped to be? No. After the amazing third book It's difficult to keep it up. That I can understand. The author however made the choice to cut the story in half and tell the individual parts based on geographics. Since half of my favorites are dead, that left some characters I don't care for as much in this book. I know the ones still alive that I care for will be back, it just made this one book slightly less interesting.

Still it is good. A 4 stars for me. I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. It is one of the greatest creations in our time.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

14 books down 

Finally finished:



It took me a long time to finish this. It had some of the problems that the fourth book had. Its' pace... A lot written, but very little happening when all comes to it. 
Again this is not a bad book, it's actually very well written. His language is still very good. It's just a bit too slow. Hopefully things will begin to happen for real again in the next book.

It's slightly better than fourth book, but still a four star.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished my 15. Book this year yay!

It takes some time because they are so big. So the book was:



This is a hard one, but to be fair I was warned. Lots of names and little explained. It's maybe a little too military for me really, but I want so bad to love this series.

Not a bad book this, but I need a break now before continuing.

4 stars


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished



I thought the first one was good, the second one was good too, but this make me doubt if this series is for me. So long and just..mediocre.. Maybe I should just listen to them instead..

3 stars


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Winter9_86 said:


> Ken Follett doesn't write bad books, and this one is no exception. It was maybe a bit too heavy on the war side, battles and stuff, for me, but it's just a preference.


That's what I've heard too! But I still haven't read one... slinks off, lol


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished:



For the second time.. 
It is the start of a fantasy series which spans over three books where the third one is in two parts. 
It is well written, but he likes to write sloooooow beginnings. I had to reread it again because I want to read the whole series and I forgot what happened in the book.

All in all four stars.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished



Easy read. About half the book is about the hunt for Sonea, and it gets a bit tiresome to be honest, but it is a good start and I think the last two books will be good

3,5 stars I think, maybe four

Sent fra min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Finished



What can I say? It is as brilliant as it was the first time..
After reading further in the series I change the rating to 5 stars


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Winter9_86 said:


> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to try Harry again. I read the first book years ago, and thought it was okay, but no big deal. Never read any of the other books. This was back before it became such a phenomenon. Gotta try again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I really need to try Harry again. I read the first book years ago, and thought it was okay, but no big deal. Never read any of the other books. This was back before it became such a phenomenon. Gotta try again.


The first couple definitely have a 'kids book' vibe. But the stories are good . . . and by the time you get to the 4th and later, they're 'kids books' only in the sense that the main characters are kids, as far as I'm concerned. And there's much more in them than what ended up in the films. . . . the later books especially are pretty long!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I came to the Harry Potter books late, but I LOVED the first book!!!!


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I love them too, bit somehow I Just didn't getaround to read tre last one,  so I'm saving the rest og them for my vacation! 

Sent fra min C6903 via Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The first couple definitely have a 'kids book' vibe. But the stories are good . . . and by the time you get to the 4th and later, they're 'kids books' only in the sense that the main characters are kids, as far as I'm concerned. And there's much more in them than what ended up in the films. . . . the later books especially are pretty long!


Yup, about the time they stopped being kids books, they stopped being fun and I stopped reading!!!


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Book 20!!

Sorry late update. Vacation..

Anyway I read this:



It was good, but as the first book it is a bit slow going. It really depends on whether you like his style or not.

4 stars


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rereading



This one is not as good as the forst, but still very good. They are a bit difficult to rate.

4,5 stars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter9_86 said:


> Rereading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep reading . . . . they get more intricate. Though _Order of the Phoenix_ gets a bit blogged down -- I always had the feeling they didn't do a thorough edit because that was just about the time they started getting really popular and they wanted to get it out maybe earlier than they'd planned.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm really on the last ome now, just a bit behind on the review part because of lousy net on vacation and today has been more about bank and buying apartment


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is one of the better in the series. 
A solid 5 stars.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't like this as much as the rest. Not bad, I just think many of the others are better. 
4 stars.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

The fifth book in the series is so good! Easily 5 stars!


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is my least favorite of the first six books. I am still reading the last one. 
4 stars.


----------

